# Fehler bei der Installation von ISPConfig



## Conker (19. Dez. 2007)

Guten Abend,
ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. Ich hab mich Wort für Wort an das HowTo "Der perfekte Server - Debain Etch (4.0)" gehalten. Wenn ich dann aber versuche ISPConfig zu installieren bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:


```
/tmp/cc6M1P4e.s: Assembler messages:
/tmp/cc6M1P4e.s:431: Error: Incorrect register `%rax' used with `l' suffix
/tmp/cc6M1P4e.s:439: Error: Incorrect register `%rbx' used with `l' suffix
/tmp/cc6M1P4e.s:459: Error: Incorrect register `%rdx' used with `l' suffix
/tmp/cc6M1P4e.s:460: Error: Incorrect register `%rbx' used with `l' suffix
make[1]: *** [s_server.o] Fehler 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/ISPConfig-2.2.18/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/openssl-0.9.7m/apps'
make: *** [sub_all] Fehler 1
ERROR: Could not make OpenSSL
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/aps.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/uudeview.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/clamav.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/cronolog« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/cronosplit« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/zip« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/unzip« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für »spamassassin« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für »uudeview« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für »clamav« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: aps.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
./setup2: line 873: ispconfig_tmp/php/bin/php: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
ERROR: Das mitgelieferte PHP-Binary funktioniert auf Ihrem System nicht! Die Installation bricht hier ab!
```
Kann mir da einer weiter helfen? Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Viele Grüße
Conker


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2007)

Du hast vermutlich eine 32Bit Debian Install CD zum installieren genommen und dann ncahher einen 64Bit Kernel installiert, also ein 32Bit Userland mit 64Bit Kernel. das funktioniert meistens solange, wie Du keine Software wie hier z.B. OpenSSL kompilieren willst.

Lösung a) Du installierst Dein System neu und verwendest die 64Bit InstallationsCD / DVD von Debian.
Lösung b) Du installierst wieder den 32Bit Kernel anstatt des 64Bit Kernels.


----------

